# Got a tag?



## Decoyer

Who all got a tag? Three years in a row for me and no tag for south of Fargo. I am beginning to think the lottery is rigged. :-?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Word has it that the Game and Fish are aware of your stealth in the field and feel you have an unfair advantage! So giving a licence to you would go beyond the fair chase rules that apply!        

No luck this year againfor me also. Hope for better luck next year. We should be the benifactors in the lottery changes that I read in North Dakota Outdoors.


----------



## Qwack

No ND tag--missed the deadline to apply :homer: . Going to try MN.


----------



## GooseBuster3

If you want a tag every year apply out by Watford city.


----------



## Scraper

I didn't get one either. We are thinking about going to the Standing Rock Reservation. You can buy 2-bird tags over the counter. Has anyone on here ever done it? I could use a good place to start down there.


----------



## browningboy

i got one
benson county


----------

